
No, Twitter has not been hit by a massive spam botnet - tweakz
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/03/12/twitter-hit-massive-spam-botnet/
======
codezero
They refute themselves here. They say there isn't a massive botnet, but
dismiss it by saying spam isn't unique and most of the accounts are deleted
now. So, yes, it was a massive botnet. Sure, it's not uncommon and Twitter
deals with them regularly, but that doesn't mean it was not hit by a massive
botnet, it was.

~~~
ZoF
Well, they also assert that the supposed number of accounts (35,000~) doesn't
qualify as "massive".

~~~
AznHisoka
If Twitter just had 35,000 spam bots in all of Twitter, they'd sign up for
that in a heartbeat.

------
Jim_Edwards
The 35,000 accounts number was merely the total no. of accounts found from a
sample of just 33 tweets. The real total number of bots would be a multiple of
35,000: [http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-fighting-a-massive-
bo...](http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-fighting-a-massive-
botnet-2014-3)

------
Fasebook
The crux of the story should be XML-RPC and it's delirious security model, not
some half-assed contemporary messaging service company.

